# I wish the people would march on Washington



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The people of Egypt through out their dictator. It is time for our golfer and cheif to go the same way. He belongs in a cell like mubarak. His family should be asked to leave the country for some place they'd feel special like Iran/North Korea - maybe Venezuela. This man won't negotiate with the duly elected body of the people but will a government that stones to death gay people. Those who carry a card calling themselves journalist should be striken of all rights and considered felons' for promoting the propaganda they spew in this dictators favor - they are not journalist they are complicit criminals and should be locked up for their crimes. I don't want violence, I don't want revolt, but I would love an old fashion march on DC with a demand for removal from office all those who have violated our trust, those who can't produce a budget, and can't live within the structure of government granted them by our founders. 

I propose a simple amendment to the constitution:

If, the congress and executive branch can not agree on a budget within 90 days of the prior budgets expiration they and those employed by them for their purpose of governing will lose all pay and all benefits until such a budget it adopted. If those parties can not approve of a budget by the expiration of the previous budget, after 90 days of no pay and benefits, they shall be removed from offices and elections held for their positions. My guess is we'd never have another budget fiasco as long as I live.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

The governments is afraid of us. They know we and the world are SLOWLY catching on that they aren't representing our best interests, so their only way to feel safe in bed at night is to keep us in fear of what would happen without their precious guidance. This whole budget fiasco is just another "What can we do today to shake up the sheep and keep them believing they desperately need their shepherd for protection?".

I vote all states _SECEDE!_ I can't speak for states like California, or Connecticut, but I know the mid-West and South East aren't going to have a problem developing a proper state Militia in a short time!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Agreed.. But the one problem is that we have given so much power to the ruling class that they have to vote to do it to themselves. Do you think a group that gives themselves exemptions, perks and raises would do this? Nope. Otherwise we'd have term limits. 

I would love to see a 10+ million person march on DC and a camp out to throw the bums, all of them, out. But it will never happen in Amerika. Two reasons... We as a people tend not to go down that path, like Egypt, etc and secondly, I would imagine it would allow those in power, the ruling class, to declare marshal law to protect themselves. Of course, they would do it under the guise of protecting the law and being loyal to "their voters".

What you have witnesses over the past 20 years, greatly accelerated over the past 5 years, is the downfall of America. 2014 and 2016 won't matter. The ruling class will still be there.

Until we, as a population, reign in or eliminate the ruling class by placing rules on them such as limits on terms, pay, benefits, lobby restrictions, etc, it's over.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Ripon said:


> The people of Egypt through out their dictator. It is time for our golfer and cheif to go the same way. He belongs in a cell like mubarak. His family should be asked to leave the country for some place they'd feel special like Iran/North Korea - maybe Venezuela. This man won't negotiate with the duly elected body of the people but will a government that stones to death gay people. Those who carry a card calling themselves journalist should be striken of all rights and considered felons' for promoting the propaganda they spew in this dictators favor - they are not journalist they are complicit criminals and should be locked up for their crimes. I don't want violence, I don't want revolt, but I would love an old fashion march on DC with a demand for removal from office all those who have violated our trust, those who can't produce a budget, and can't live within the structure of government granted them by our founders.
> 
> I propose a simple amendment to the constitution:
> 
> If, the congress and executive branch can not agree on a budget within 90 days of the prior budgets expiration they and those employed by them for their purpose of governing will lose all pay and all benefits until such a budget it adopted. If those parties can not approve of a budget by the expiration of the previous budget, after 90 days of no pay and benefits, they shall be removed from offices and elections held for their positions. My guess is we'd never have another budget fiasco as long as I live.


This is what I'm talking about, people finally standing up and doing something, not waiting for some dam politician to do the right thing, never gonna happen. Drag those that refuse to listen out of the halls of congress by their ankles and leave them lying in the street, if they get up and try to argue, just shoot them.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

We have the power to completely do away with the congress and presidential power. It is called an initiative to amend the constitution. 
All we need to do is find a way to make it seem attractive to a majority of the voters in all the states.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

How about getting the populous to not pay their taxes? Millions of people holding on to their taxes and not submitting it until the government listen to the people.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Elections folks, elections. Vote the b*stards out, all of them.
We have term limits, if we would use them---


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

So, we should vote in new republicans and democrats AGAIN?
I believe the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over expecting a different outcome.
I vote Libertarian and as soon as the rest of the patriots in America decide that neither of the two leading parties is actually working for them and start voting Libertarian too there will be a return to the USA as it is supposed to be.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> So, we should vote in new republicans and democrats AGAIN?
> I believe the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over expecting a different outcome.
> I vote Libertarian and as soon as the rest of the patriots in America decide that neither of the two leading parties is actually working for them and start voting Libertarian too there will be a return to the USA as it is supposed to be.


The D's and R's have poisoned the well so badly that I do not think I could ever trust another politician whatever their stripe - Libertarian, Constitution party, whatever... They are all bad. I think we stand a better chance of getting decent leadership by just randomly picking names from a phone book.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

In Egypt they had nothing - they could not feed themselves - so they marched. Here we have too much SNAP and other benefits for those who have nothing, and for those who 'have something' we have mortgages and other debts that they are afraid to not pay back. The overlords have really painted the vast majority of the populace into a corner... I wish we would see it sooner, but I am afraid we won't see any meaningful change until 'its too late'.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Tango - I respectfully disagree with your idea of allowing the vote to correct the country's political problems. Just who in the world should we vote for? I would venture a guess that 90% of all candidates (both sides of the aisle) are crooked narcissistic assholes who would never deserve a vote. The #1 project on their political agenda is to get re-elected, and nothing else. The USA has a terrible track record for electing it's leadership. We have to be the dumbest group ever. But year after year we march to the poles and either keep the old crooks or elect new ones.

Like the OP of this thread we must use the strength of numbers. Numbers of citizens. But first we must put our differences and prejudices aside for a while long enough to band together to make major changes in our legislature. Until we agree to march TOGETHER nothing will change.

Another greart suggestion here was to stop paying our taxes. It's simple and very legal way to do that is to have what is known as a "general strike" where the overwhelming majority of citizens take a week or two off of work WITHOUT PAY. This alone would bring our government to it's knees and they would beg for mercy. Of course it would, no doubt, cause considerable hardship on some families but the results would be well worth it.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm retired and I do not have time to march on Washington. How are working people going to march on DC.

Too many people believe things are simple and they are not.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Radical,
Terrorist,
Idealog,
Protectionist,
Teabagger,
Rightwinger,

you have been properly labeled, the American populous shall now return to there standard programing.

coming up next a funny video of a dog chasing his tale, and Kortney Kardashian has new panties, do you think they are too riskay?


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I think the BEST thing people can do to effect a real change:

Withdraw from the economy one dollar at a time. We are no longer in a battle of ideologies, we are in a battle against math. 

Grow your own food. Mow your own grass. Buy clothes at a yardsale. anything that keeps a dollar out of the economy. Bring it to its knees!

The only way I see working without an overzealous personal sacrifice.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

We can march,strike or whatever we want. It is too late IMO.. It is going to take a drastic situation for us to have a change like we need.. Something like a long term power outage is the only way I see any sort of a change where we can do away with the government like we have now. They have the military behind them. People say "They military will follow the people". That is true in a sense. But if we were to try to overthrow the government right now. The police and military would protect them. So we are kinda at a disadvantage..


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

If we tell the Brits we were wrong and are really really sorry, I wonder if they would take us back as colonies?


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Oh I forgot to add, withdraw your dollars one at a time from the economy - except for in health care. Use as much of that **** as you possibly can as long as you aren't paying for it!!!! (ewwwwwww!)


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Paul, I was not recommending who to vote for, only who to vote against.
People bitch about the congress critters, but they keep electing the same ones, term after term.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Marching on Washington will accomplish what?
Will it change the way business is done? I think not.

Many years ago, we fought a war to get free from a ruling class.
We have since allowed the congress critters to become a ruling class, because they have been elected often enough to make separate laws for us and for them.
There is no one to blame for this but us.
Folks say term limits will fix things--we have term limits, --elections.
Vote them out until the new ones get it.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

PaulS said:


> We have the power to completely do away with the congress and presidential power. It is called an initiative to amend the constitution.
> All we need to do is find a way to make it seem attractive to a majority of the voters in all the states.


Be very careful what you wish for. You might just get it.
A Constitutional convention would open the entire constitution to the whims of whoever wants to change it. That includes the 1st amendment, the 2nd amendment, the 5th amendment, etc. etc. etc.
It would open up such a big can of worms we would most likely be much worse off than we are now.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As to a massive march on Washington, as mentioned in the OP, there is a large group of truckers who are planning a drive through of DC. I read this in a few places, but didn't get a lot of details. 
Kinda reminds me of when the farmers drove their equipment to DC a number of years ago.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> How about getting the populous to not pay their taxes? Millions of people holding on to their taxes and not submitting it until the government listen to the people.


Nice thought, but most people have their taxes forcefully taken out of their paychecks (i.e. withholding) before they ever see it.
The few who pay quarterly withholding are too few to matter, and the people on welfare don't have any "income" to tax.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Personally, I think Nathan is right. The only real weapon we have as citizens is our productivity and our money. Anybody that thinks we can go toe to toe with the military or the police, even if their ranks are thinned by the Oath Keepers, is crazy. The U.S. police state is NOT the Egyptian police state. But, the economy still requires small business more than big business to function. If even 10% of the small businessmen and independent businessmen were to just withdraw their services, the economy would wither almost immediately. 

For some perspective, the wealth that was destroyed by the crash in 2008 was less than 7% of the GDP. If a sizable group of small businessmen (not even close to a majority) were to simply withdraw and "go Galt", it would have a domino effect that would presently be pretty hard to fathom. The leaders in Washington would have no choice but to listen OR tighten the screws significantly towards more tyranny. We obviously know which way they will go. So I guess in the end, the question you have to ask yourself before you start down that path is: Am I willing to go to prison for my beliefs?

I answered that question for myself about 10 years ago when Mrs Inor and I vowed to buy everything we could on the Black Market, otherwise known as the Free Market and push the envelope as far as we could on our government reporting. By myself, I cannot stop the progressives from destroying the Constitution, but I'll be damned if I am going to finance their efforts.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

This thread just made me start wondering... If they really do refuse to settle on this, what would the bama's choice be? Declare a "National Emergency"? I think we all know what rabbit hole that goes down. Martial law, FEMA in charge, possibly even UN getting involved now that we've opened that door?

There's an interesting new thought! All part the bama's plan?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> This thread just made me start wondering... If they really do refuse to settle on this, what would the bama's choice be? Declare a "National Emergency"? I think we all know what rabbit hole that goes down. Martial law, FEMA in charge, possibly even UN getting involved now that we've opened that door?
> 
> There's an interesting new thought! All part the bama's plan?


Never know with him.. He is trying to ruin the country and I'm sure he has some kind of plan..


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Never know with him.. He is trying to ruin the country and I'm sure he has some kind of plan..


I think you are closer to the truth than you might think.

My opinion is Obama, his masters (for lack of a better term) and his sycophants, have had a long standing plan to bring this country to its knees.
Even Kruschev (sp) said they would bury us. And he meant from within. They are well on their way, and I fear it's too late to stop them; at least peaceably.
Stay tuned for the next shoe to drop.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> Nice thought, but most people have their taxes forcefully taken out of their paychecks (i.e. withholding) before they
> ever see it.
> The few who pay quarterly withholding are too few to matter, and the people on welfare don't have any "income" to tax.


It would take 10% or more to stop working and another third to change their with holdings to the max to deprive our govt of the money they'd just print in one month. Yet if just 50 or a 100k marched on Washington it would have more impact. Look at the WWII vets marching to their memorial today.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most working people can't march and carry signs . They have a job to go to. And unless they are like teachers union in Wisconsin if you don't show up for work, job gone.
They may regret the divide they have created between working people, the hand out crowd and SOME of those working for the government.
3 way war is brewing.


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Term limits are important and are one of the first things that are needed - We the people must be able to unseat bloodsuckers like Reid and Pelosi and McCain who have cemented their butts in the Washington driver seat for life.
However, more important is that the voting public needs to pay more attention to their local and state government elections. We need to make sure that we vote in real representitives of the people into office. 
We could be happily screaming at President Romney if 4 million lazy voters hadn't stay home because they didnt think Romney was "conservative" enough. If you have a choice between two poor choices, at least choose the lesser of the two evils, don't avoid voting just so you can feel good, thinking that you have "shown them!!" We didnt have to put up with Obummer, We could have booted him out. We put ourselves in this mess.

"Any fool can make things bigger, more complex, and more violent. It takes a touch of genius-and a lot of courage-to move in the opposite direction." ~ Einstein


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I think the shutdown will end before the debt ceiling on Oct. 16.
If it does not end, and money , for the govt, becomes a real issue--- watch your 401, ira, etc,
They will take the money.
POS Pelosi said, when she was speaker " It's our money, we will just take it".


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Ripon said:


> It would take 10% or more to stop working and another third to change their with holdings to the max to deprive our govt of the money they'd just print in one month. Yet if just 50 or a 100k marched on Washington it would have more impact. Look at the WWII vets marching to their memorial today.


Up to two million march to US Capitol to protest against Obama's spending in 'tea-party' demonstration | Mail Online

Remember that? and several others like it? Where the MSM reports that 'a couple thousand people' showed up, but real estimates put it closer to 2 MILLION than to 1... It accomplished nothing, and it has happened several times since then.

Withdrawing from the economy isn't a fast and hard solution unfortunately. We are at war with math, exponential growth has been funded on the back of declining interest rates for the past 30 years - we are now at 0 and unless we go negative there is no where to go. The unfunded liabilities - heck - just the standard outlays are more than we can afford and the average standard of living is taking a nosedive. If we go do slowly they will maintain control - we need to hit the gas as we approach that brick wall...

Americans Are Smarter Than CNBC Hosts? in [Market-Ticker]


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

World news: "Congress should be voting to impeach Obama and Kerry" - News - Talking Points - Voice of Russia UK, Voice of Russia - UK Edition


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Says it all.

Harry Reid: Forget Constituents, We Serve the Government

I read this forum and others, prepper, gun and sports related. Based on what I read, and IMHO, the fat lady is signing loud and clear.

She signing for America of the past as we move to the Amerika of the future. We may not like it, but 52% of America does.

Two examples:

The population elects Obama. But then figures out that they don't like obamacare (based on polls). What does the population do? Nothing.

Colorado: they elected officials who actually state they don't care what their constituents say and will vote for gun control. The result is their recall. But the law stands and guess what, the liberals in Colorado elected them in the first place knowing what they stood for.

Apathy, voter ignorance.

Over

Fat lady is bellowing out an aria.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

StarPD45 said:


> Be very careful what you wish for. You might just get it.
> A Constitutional convention would open the entire constitution to the whims of whoever wants to change it. That includes the 1st amendment, the 2nd amendment, the 5th amendment, etc. etc. etc.
> It would open up such a big can of worms we would most likely be much worse off than we are now.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Your statement is completely inaccurate. Article V of the Constitution requires 3/4ths of the states to ratify Consitutional Amendments, whether the amendment is proposed by Congress or via an Article V Convention. This all but guarantees the safety of the Bill of Rights. You don't really think that 75% of State Legislators across the country would actually agree to repeal freedom of speech, religion, assembly, the right to bear arms, etc, do you? Keep in mind 1 state = 1 vote. The Liberty Amendments by Mark Levin. Term limits for Congress and the Supreme court, Balanced Budget Amendment, and several others are discussed in the book.

Also, it is not a constitional convention, which is what would be required to _rewrite_ the Constitution. What we need is an Article 5 Convention, convened by the state legislatures to propose, debate and ultimately ratify amendments to The Consitution. Friends of the Article V Convention

People march on Washington all the time. It won't matter unless you work to change the culture in Washington. Ratifying a constitutional amendment to limit institute term limits would do just that.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Carp614 said:


> Your statement is completely inaccurate. Article V of the Constitution requires 3/4ths of the states to ratify Consitutional Amendments, whether the amendment is proposed by Congress or via an Article V Convention. This all but guarantees the safety of the Bill of Rights. You don't really think that 75% of State Legislators across the country would actually agree to repeal freedom of speech, religion, assembly, the right to bear arms, etc, do you? Keep in mind 1 state = 1 vote. The Liberty Amendments by Mark Levin. Term limits for Congress and the Supreme court, Balanced Budget Amendment, and several others are discussed in the book.
> 
> Also, it is not a constitional convention, which is what would be required to _rewrite_ the Constitution. What we need is an Article 5 Convention, convened by the state legislatures to propose, debate and ultimately ratify amendments to The Consitution. Friends of the Article V Convention
> 
> People march on Washington all the time. It won't matter unless you work to change the culture in Washington. Ratifying a constitutional amendment to limit institute term limits would do just that.


What he said..


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I mean no disrespect. I really don't. Term limits are a lazy man's answer, they are an answer for hey everyone - stop electing "YOUR" congressman while I continue to elect mine. I say this with no personal disdain for those who believe it - its just that we tried it in California and the result is very clear - a legislature and governor that are complete public employee union tools with a left wing binge on spending. The fact is term limits in CA for the legislature were a God send to the public employee unions and their related left wing special interest groups. Once the conservatives began terming out they were the only one's putting millions into campaigns and it took less than two decades for them to take over.



jandor123 said:


> Term limits are important and are one of the first things that are needed - We the people must be able to unseat bloodsuckers like Reid and Pelosi and McCain who have cemented their butts in the Washington driver seat for life.
> However, more important is that the voting public needs to pay more attention to their local and state government elections. We need to make sure that we vote in real representitives of the people into office.
> We could be happily screaming at President Romney if 4 million lazy voters hadn't stay home because they didnt think Romney was "conservative" enough. If you have a choice between two poor choices, at least choose the lesser of the two evils, don't avoid voting just so you can feel good, thinking that you have "shown them!!" We didnt have to put up with Obummer, We could have booted him out. We put ourselves in this mess.
> 
> "Any fool can make things bigger, more complex, and more violent. It takes a touch of genius-and a lot of courage-to move in the opposite direction." ~ Einstein


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

QUOTE You don't really think that 75% of State Legislators across the country would actually agree to repeal freedom of speech, religion, assembly, the right to bear arms, etc, do you? QUOTE

With the current makeup of the country, and the voters putting back the same crooks into office, sorry to say I do think it's possible.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes I do.

If the people of a nation like Egypt can have their dictator thrown in prison - so can we.



Nachtjager said:


> It's a bit like when Cornwallis realized after the battle of Cowpens that his army had been beaten - he went outside his tent and reportedly broke his sword by pressing it into the ground. Nobody around him at that moment, I'm sure, realized the significance of this, but Cornwallis realized that while this was only one relatively small battle, it had proven the rag-tag Americans could defeat his army - while it was just one battle, Cornwallis realized at that moment the war was lost, it was only a matter of time. This is somewhat more artistically done in "The Patriot" movie where Cornwallis is watching the defeat in person, and turns to his adjutant, who's urging a counter attack, and simply says, "You dream, sir."
> 
> There comes a time when one must accept that the war is lost. America as we knew it, those of us who are old enough to remember when milk was delivered to your door, is gone and it isn't coming back. No matter what we do, the war is lost. We have now bred a dependent class that will soon be the majority, and the mass of Americans are much more interested in watching "The Voice" than they are in what's going on in Washington. It brings me no cheer to say this, but the country is doomed, it's just a question of time before it all comes crashing down - that's why I'm on this site.
> 
> No march on Washington or gathering of the paltry few number of true patriots left in this country could accomplish anything - the whole thing has become a rotten mess from the inside out. It's not just Washington that's ruined America, it's the current generation of Americans, lazy, spoiled, ignorant, and self-centered. Our politicians are no good because the general population isn't any better. When people keep reelecting the likes of Pelosi, John Kerry, and yes, Obama, do you really think there's any hope for what used to be the United States? :|


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like at least one tried today. Of course we don't have any real details yet could have just been a wrong left turn.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> I think the BEST thing people can do to effect a real change:
> 
> Withdraw from the economy one dollar at a time. We are no longer in a battle of ideologies, we are in a battle against math.
> 
> ...


Protectionist.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> If we tell the Brits we were wrong and are really really sorry, I wonder if they would take us back as colonies?


Defeatest.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> This thread just made me start wondering... If they really do refuse to settle on this, what would the bama's choice be? Declare a "National Emergency"? I think we all know what rabbit hole that goes down. Martial law, FEMA in charge, possibly even UN getting involved now that we've opened that door?
> 
> There's an interesting new thought! All part the bama's plan?


Alarmist,


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

> Burn it all down.


Patriot Anarchist

:mrgreen:


----------

